# Albino Cories



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

I went to the pet store and saw albino cories, took back 2 of them but i then went on aqadvisor and it said i needed 4 cories for them to be good. I have a 21 gallon stocked as below except that on the picture it is a 20 gallon. Do you think i should get 2 more even though it said i need more filtration and that my stock is only at 85%? What would you do?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Hm.. There should be minimum of 4 cories, no matter what species.

Okay, first off, I'd put back ALL the mollies (they're brackish) 1-2 platies, and add in 2 more bettas and 2 more cories. So this should be the optimum stocking:

- 5x Female Betta 
- 4x Albino Corydoras
- 3-4 Platies
- 0 Mollies --- They're brackish water, and they're immune systems get weaker.

Is your tank planted? It's cycled? Temperature? IMHO, your original stocking plan was overstocked.


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

Well the mollies have been in there for a long time so the fish store wont take them back. The tank is heated, cycled and have some live plants and hiding spots.
For once they also had female bettas and they were my primary plan but the lady said it was better i do not take any because they were sick and dying. There were lot of dead bettas in the tank. 

For the cories, i'll try to get 2 more but first lets think of a way to unstock a bit.
I have a 29 gallon with 2 baby fancy goldfish, a 5 gallon with a betta and a 10 gallon with a betta and 5 red cherry shrimps. None of these would work would it?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

In the 10G with the betta and the shrimp, you can put in 3 platies. That's the maximum there is to it, I don't think any of the other tanks could put up with much.


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

Are platies shrimp friendly?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Erm... I think all fish _aren't _shrimp friendly. I heard RCS are really easy to breed, were they hard to get? I think it's worth the risk.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Alternatively, just plant or filter more and add the cories to the main tank. AqAdvisor is pretty conservative. 4 cories wouldn't cause that much of a problem if you are doing the necessary water changes, and since they are bottom-dwellers they won't be swimming in the other fishes' areas.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I think that it would be fine to just add two more cories and that be that. Mollies are very hardy, no matter what water they live in. They can live in fresh, brackish, or saltwater. I don't believe it's right to tell someone to get rid of fish that they've had for quite some time. Your fish should be fine in that tank. Like I said, I would just have a school of 4 cories and keep everything else the same. All my fish (bettas, livebearers, tetras, minnows, danios, and goldfish) are good with my red cherry shrimp. I see juveniles crawling around, so they have to be reproducing alright. I wouldn't worry too much about things. AqAdvisor is always strict and yelling at people over nothing. lol It used to say that *1* otocinclus affinis would COMPLETELY stock a 55g tank. Uh ... NO! xD I don't listen to it, ever. I trust my instinct. Your stocking depends on the filtration, the size, and how often you change the water. NOT on what some website or strict people say. I just do what I think is right and I haven't had a problem so far. That doesn't mean that you aren't allowed to ask questions and seek advice. I don't mean to seem harsh to anyone or anything, I'm just being mildly blunt. lol


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I would add 2 female betta and 3 more cories. 
Mollies are pretty sensitive to nitrate, from what I've heard. 

With planted tanks, I will stock them up to 200% no problem on aqadvisor.


----------



## Melodica (Dec 2, 2012)

As far as platies and shrimp - my fiance has a 29 gallon with six platies (4 females, 2 males), three albino cories and a few shrimp and everyone seems to be happy and get along. 

We laugh because the two male platies (both red wag that we purchased and kept in a tank alone for a while) stick together and pretty much ignore all the females.


----------

